# HS828 drive



## 68malibulee (Feb 18, 2011)

HI fellow Honda owners. My HS828 won't always move when I depress the drive lever. This only happens when it is very cold. The cables move freely though. After a minute or so, it gradually goes. Most other times there is no hesitation. Hydrostatic fluid is full. Any ideas ?


----------



## Jeremy102579 (Dec 6, 2010)

not much help here, but my old brute would do the same thing every so often until she warmed up alittle.

i am still guessing something is frozen or loose.....sorry like i said, not much help.


----------



## 68malibulee (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Jeremy.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't know much about the Hondas but maybe it needs a good clean and lube job ?


----------

